# Help with Cafe



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hey guys. A friend of mine is on the board for CAFE (the Columbus fish club) and we're talking about revamping it A LOT. We want to have larger, bimonthy meetings at a better location with swaps, raffles, and auctions at each. I'm going to post more info as we make it (lol), and we're going to try to make this better, and more fun and worthwhile than it has been. I will be bringing plants and shrimp to auction.

I'll let you guys know more details as we make them. I'd love for you guys to be able to help us make this club something. 

thanks and any insight will be MUCH much MUCH appreciated!

Liz


----------



## sarcare (Sep 10, 2006)

A better location would be soooooo nice. I live in the campus area, and don't go out to the south part of town at all. If something was held nearby I'd be much more likely to show up with plants to trade! Of course, I'm not in Columbus right now, since school is out, but I might be able to help when I get back.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Six said:


> Hey guys. A friend of mine is on the board for CAFE (the Columbus fish club) and we're talking about revamping it A LOT. We want to have larger, bimonthy meetings at a better location with swaps, raffles, and auctions at each. I'm going to post more info as we make it (lol), and we're going to try to make this better, and more fun and worthwhile than it has been. I will be bringing plants and shrimp to auction.
> 
> I'll let you guys know more details as we make them. I'd love for you guys to be able to help us make this club something.
> 
> ...


Some of us Dayton and Cinci folks may be interested in coming to an auction if you let us know when it is. Some may be even more interested if there are shrimp involved 

I'm looking forward to hearing some more details...as long as it doesn't interfere with SWOAPE meetings I could probably attend a CAFE auction or two. How often do you hold meetings now?


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

sarcare- we're trying to get a resturant banquet room in the Hilliard area. we can eat, drink, and talk fish!

matt- we're thinking of having meetings every 2 months (thats what i meant by bimonthly, lol) and making them "events" rather than monthly meetings. What i mean is that we want to make things exciting/fun instead of a chore and a bore.  
All of the people involved want to make this thing fly, but it's only what we make it, right? hopefully we get some variety of tastes and hobbyists to come by to make the mini-auctions interesting. 

I'll let you guys know when we move the location. the first 4(ish) meetings will have to be held at the library in Groveport until we can get the new meeting place to agree (which they are a friend of a friend, so it should work).


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

CAFE February Meeting!

I've also changed the site a good deal to reflect this century.  lol .

I plan to bring a lot of plants this meeting. I'm also thinking of bringing some used halide bumbs for plant tank-use.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

what date is the Feb CAFE Meeting I might like to attend, the talk about apistos sounds interesting.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

meeting info

February 23rd 2007


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

here's a quick banner i concocted. 










ok, so it took me forever to teach myself photoshop. lol. not a bad start tho. hope some people can make it!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'd like to try and make it up to this meeting to see how another smaller club works. Maybe I can bring a few folks up with me if there is enough interest. I like Apistos and hopefully by then I will have a tank free 

Nice job on the banner Liz!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Liz,

Do you have a contact phone number for the meeting? I am hoping to attend but if I get lost, it would be nice to be able to call for directions


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

ill PM you with my cell number.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

That branch of the library is within walking distance of my apartment.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I wanted to make sure those who are interested in attending the meeting, it is THIS FRIDAY. also, i made a typo, the meeting is NOT at the "SW" branch of the metro library, but the SOUTH EAST. all the information on the site : columbusfishclub.org is correct. i just typed the wrong thing! Sorry if that caused any confusion.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

My wife and I are going to try to make it Friday for the first time. I have been going to the auctions for 2 years and always had fun. maybe the new meeting structure will make it worth the 45 minute trip to the meetings? Still hoping they move to Hilliard. I think membershp would blossom, especially since one of the fastest growing areas in the country.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I will be there on Friday night also


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Matt- were you there tonight? I'm sorry I didn't see you! I dont know how, there wasn't THAT many people there.... hmmm.

Brynn- Did you make it? I'll have to get a SWOAPE shirt to wear there so you guys can find me. 

I picked up some Almond leaves - 5 for $4 (not bad considering i'd have to pay to ship them in) and CRYSTAL RED SHRIMP! Thanks to Brain's tropicals for being them!  They are doing well so far. You guys will not believe the price I got them for too. I hope he brings some to the big auction March 31st.

there were also some apistos, geophagus, live bearers, plecos, and killies. a few angels and plants (from me) as well. I brough some pellia, leopard val, narrow leaf java fern, red root floater and a nice batch of cherry shrimp too.

The apisto talk by Jeremy Basche was very good too. He knows his cichlids!

Also, although it didn't come up in the board meeting, we are interested in having a interclub swap sometime in the near future. I'm going to be MIA for a massive midterm this weekend, but I wanted to make sure you guys knew that is definitely a possibility. 

Oh and I won a sponge filter, fish food, and bought some pleco caves for my pelvicachromis to spawn in.  There was a lot of really nice stuff.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I did not make it to the meeting  My wife has to travel for work next week so she had to stay late at work on Friday night to make sure things were ready for her trip. 

The interclub swap sounds like it may be a good idea. Don (t200kw) had just mentioned this to me last week. I haven't been able to give it a lot of thought yet but it is definately something we should think about doing. 

I'm glad you picked up some good stuff at the meeting...I wish I could have been there, I really wanted to hear the talk on the Apistos!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Six--What did you pay for the shrimp? (PM me if it's something you don't want to broadcast.) We have some cherry reds and they are not only cute but have multiplied like crazy.

Matt--would crystal reds do well in a tank that cherry reds are thriving in, or are they more challenging?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Crystal Reds are a bit more challenging than Cherries but definately worth a shot in my opinion. If you can find them for around $5 each (or cheaper) I say give them a shot!


----------



## brynnhilde (May 13, 2006)

No, i could not make it. Wife didn't get out of work on time, nor did I. She can't stand talking about aquarium plants, so just me to meeting tomarrow. Even though I have a ton of homework tomarrow, I do not want to miss the opportunity to learn more about aquatic plants. C-ya tomarrow.


----------

